
Ask HN: Best way to manage business travel for startup? - td333
I run a small startup(10 employees) and we do a lot of traveling within the US. Right now everyone books using personal credit cards and expenses using Expensify. Is there a better way?
======
JBerlinsky
We've used Nextravel[0] for this. It's a great compromise between running
travel in-house and solutions designed for larger companies like Concur.

0: [https://www.nextravel.com/](https://www.nextravel.com/)

------
matt_the_bass
What are the pain points of your current system? Time spent booking? Time
spent reporting? Researching logistics? Cost of travel?

